# Some pictures



## LO69 (Nov 23, 2021)

Hello all, I'm pleased to show you some paph. from my collection...


----------



## JLOG (Nov 23, 2021)

LO69 said:


> Hello all, I'm pleased to show you some paph. from my collection...


Wow!! Beautiful!!! I like so much the red pouch of this P. helenae. 
and P. rothschildianum are to me most majestic Paphs


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 23, 2021)

Beautiful collection! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 23, 2021)

my favourites are the roths and the Helenae!


----------



## LO69 (Nov 23, 2021)

I love Helenae too, and all the albino forms.
In general I like those with beautiful variegated leaves and big flowers.


----------



## LadySlipper (Nov 23, 2021)

Beautiful! Nice collection, thanks for sharing.


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 24, 2021)

love them all!... 

and especially the environment they appear to be growing in... looks very tranquil and natural... love to see more photos of that


----------



## GuRu (Nov 24, 2021)

Wow, what an abundance of pretty flowers......especially the photo with P. parishii. Great !


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 24, 2021)

that parishii is impressive


----------



## LO69 (Nov 24, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> love them all!...
> 
> and especially the environment they appear to be growing in... looks very tranquil and natural... love to see more photos of that
> [/QUOTE
> I had so many s





richgarrison said:


> love them all!...
> 
> and especially the environment they appear to be growing in... looks very tranquil and natural... love to see more photos of that


It was a sandstone cliff that I dug myself and then built the 3 others concrete walls around.
Have not a cooling system no fogger Just a large window on the roof that I keep removed from May till october. Not the best for keeping Ideal umidity level, but keeping the floor wet It helps somehow.


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 24, 2021)

very nice indeed.... we grow a lot of the same things ... 

your vanda root system(s) imply (to me) that your humidity concerns are not really an issue... i've had to start moving my vandas into clay pots (no medium, just the pot) to keep the roots healthy... mine were also just growing on a wire... 

as i've started drying the greenhouse out more to keep all the unwanted biological activity at a minimum... that vanda situation started up...


----------



## LO69 (Nov 24, 2021)

Living in a coastal region, usually we have good relative air humidity, but due to the frequent strong wind and open greenhouse some paphio like micranthum suffer quite a bit during summertime.
Now instead I have a saturated ambient but almost any rot issue. Have many fans blowing no stop and every sunny day even in Winter time I let fresh air get into the greenhouse.
Fresh air Is your best friend!!!


----------



## LO69 (Nov 24, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Wow, what an abundance of pretty flowers......especially the photo with P. parishii. Great !





Ozpaph said:


> that parishii is impressive


To be honest there are 2 plants of parishi(same clone) in the picture. Is an old plant( bought 30 years ago) but still a good grower and reliable bloomer). I love It!


----------



## GuRu (Nov 24, 2021)

LO69 said:


> To be honest there are 2 plants of parishi(same clone) in the picture. ........



I already saw in the photo that these are more than one plant....anyway, no matter if one or two plants the abundance of these flowers in the photo is mesmerizing.


----------



## JustinR (Nov 24, 2021)

Wow, what a stunning collection. 30 years for the P. parishii, that is amazing!


----------



## Guldal (Nov 24, 2021)

Impressive display! 

I especially love your extremely well coloured P. helenae, but you've got an embarrassement of riches in your GH. Where are you situated?

Kind regards, Jens, Copenhagen, DK


----------



## LO69 (Nov 24, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Impressive display!
> 
> I especially love your extremely well coloured P. helenae, but you've got an embarrassement of riches in your GH. Where are you situated?
> 
> Kind regards, Jens, Copenhagen, DK


Hi Jens, thanks! I live in the north-west part of Italy upon a hill just 1,5km. From the Sea. 
30 km from my house Is the border with France.
Best regards
Lorenzo


----------



## LO69 (Nov 24, 2021)

JustinR said:


> Wow, what a stunning collection. 30 years for the P. parishii, that is amazing!


Ciao Justin, some plants simply become part of the family.


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 24, 2021)

Belissimo, Lorenzo


----------



## LO69 (Nov 24, 2021)

Greenpaph said:


> Belissimo, Lorenzo


Grazzzie!!!


----------



## LadySlipper (Nov 24, 2021)

Amazingly beautiful! Love them all. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Martin (Nov 25, 2021)

Thanks for sharing your very nice selection of plants! My favs are the parishii, such well grown plants of this species are seldom. Also love the bellatulums, i still have Problems to get them growing. And the Roths are stunning. Which source?


----------



## LO69 (Nov 25, 2021)

Martin said:


> Thanks for sharing your very nice selection of plants! My favs are the parishii, such well grown plants of this species are seldom. Also love the bellatulums, i still have Problems to get them growing. And the Roths are stunning. Which source?


Hello Martin, the bigger roth in the picture Is another old plant that I labeled ' Giorgi 1991'.
(Giorgi was the owner of a big botanical orchids nursery and one of the first who had roth available in Italy along with Phrag. Bessae.
It Is a big plant with a leaf span of 1 mt.
The other Roth. Come from a flask I imported 20 years ago from Australia, of this batch I have 10 specimen plants some flowered and some not yet.the cross Is 'Rex fcc/aos x Mont millais fcc/aos. It's a much more compact plant.

About bellatulum a lot of great info have been given on this forum, I only want to add that many years ago in Germany I had the opportunity to visit( and buy of course) a paph. Nursery with a big bellatulum collection.
The grower, in Winter time, used to place his plants high up Just under the roof of his Gh in a very Sunny exposition. A great day/night thermal excursion along with good air circulation Is certainly helpful.

But most important Is that any grower condition Is different!!!

I keep mine up high with 50%shade as our Winter sun Is quite strong.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 25, 2021)

Lorenzo, I've seen your second series of photos and the flowers are the same impressive as they in your first series. I like especially your two very pretty Vandas. Are they both hybrids ? Because I believe to see a lot influence of Euanthe (Vanda) sanderiana in the first photo ?


----------



## LO69 (Nov 25, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Lorenzo, I've seen your second series of photos and the flowers are the same impressive as they in your first series. I like especially your two very pretty Vandas. Are they both hybrids ? Because I believe to see a lot influence of Euanthe (Vanda) sanderiana in the first photo ?


Hi Guru, kind as always. Yes that's It! Vanda Sanderiana. The Blue one Is V. Gordon Dillon 'Lea' a very floriferous one.


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 25, 2021)

Incredible show!


----------

